# The Bite?



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

ok guys , lets hear it. when do you think the bite is going to kick off real good?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

When we all go to Mexico...

NJD


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

the catfish bite is on right now in escambia river, the waters low and not moving fast, u gotta know where to find them though...


----------

